
Scylla Scaled to One Billion Rows a Second - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/12/12/how-scylla-scaled-to-one-billion-rows-a-second/
======
PeterCorless
It includes a brief history of benchmarking scale. Let me know if we missed
any performance numbers that you think are particularly impressive!

